

Startups Heat Up the Miami Scene - greengirl512
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adrianalopez/2015/05/27/startups-heat-up-the-miami-scene/

======
brianbreslin
So I am gonna take a wild guess that this was paid for by the folks at
pipeline (disclaimer, I'm friends with them, but didn't ask them). The author
seems to have never left this one co-working space.

~~~
will_brown
Exactly...this is what PG refers to in his essay "The Submarine".[1] That
said, apparently this is what startups should be doing, paid for ads posing as
articles behind some bigger theme.

In this case a giant ad for Pipeline, highlighting two companies that pay
Pipeline for shared work space, all hidden behind a fluff piece about Miami's
booming startup scene.

I personally know of one other _startup_ in Miami in the shared office
space...space. They are well funded and had good media coverage like this when
they started. However, to be honest there are hundreds of landlords who rent
shared office space in Miami, they just do not identify themselves as
_startups in the tech scene_. It is sad really because there is a much greater
marketing effort to really sell people on hopes and dreams, compared to your
typical landlord renting shared office space.

It is also unfortunate because Miami does have legitimate startups who should
really be the ambassadors of the Miami startup scene. Just one example,
CareCloud which is disrupting health-care IT and Software, has raised nearly a
$100M...and even has some founders/management whose last names end in vowels.

[1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
brianbreslin
@will_brown, i agree we need more local ambassadors who should be proudly
proclaiming they are here (helps for recruiting). shoot me an email brian @
refreshmiami.com if you ever want to discuss miami tech scene.

------
greengirl512
That said, I have friends who live there and the startup community has grown
quite a bit in the past couple of years.

------
SQL2219
mmmm, not so much, Miami comes in at #188:

[http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=770&t=software%20...](http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=770&t=software%20engineer&qt=5/24/2015%207:13:20%20PM)

~~~
vonmoltke
I call bullshit. There are a hell of a lot more than 200 software engineers in
Miami. Plus, that site is only counting the number of positions within the 35
square miles of Miami proper, which is a terrible way to judge these things.

------
astrocyte
"....Hispanic market" .... "....Advertising ...Branding.." "....Call
center..." ".... Latin American market" "...The tenants look more like models"

Seems to be the same Miami I remember. Latin American Peacock/Party central
centered on appearances and flaunting with businesses and startups catering to
that... Oh and don't even think about applying if you don't speak-a-spanish. A
scene that will no doubt heat up but will remain within the confines of the
Latin market that none there seem to want to go beyond.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Places like San Francisco and Palo Alto have their own little bubbles too.

~~~
astrocyte
There's no doubt about that. Namely because people are chasing dumb money
which is flooding various markets around the world due to the respective
central banks. No one has a vision anymore and consumers have been so twisted
in and around themselves and social media its not likely they'd recognize it
anyway. So, a correction occurs, and people re-center on what's of value after
.. When that happens is anyone's guess. The central banks surely dont intend
to stop anytime soon w/ the cheap credit and outright dumping of trillions
into equity markets. So, for now we get ventures of excess in one's self a la
: branding/advertising/social media/tinderfication etc.

------
7Figures2Commas
I haven't heard of Pipeline, but whenever I'm in Miami I enjoy "co-working" at
LIV. Friday nights are the best.

